# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  8th Grade Ohio Teaccher Launches a 3D Printing Course

## Brian_Krassenstein

One very talented teacher in Chesterland, OH has designed a unique and comprehensive course regarding 3D design, 3D printing, and discussion of some of the very serious topics surrounding it for his eighth grade classes. The class, a ‘work in progress,’ lasts for one quarter, and during it they have projects involving creating and sustaining a community in space, as well as working as town planners creating a fictional community. They also when time permits have time to work on 3D printing a project that involves creating something that solves a problem, like their very real example of a product that houses earbuds to keep them from getting perpetually lost. Check out more about West Geauga Middle School's new class in the full article: http://3dprint.com/44249/ohio-8-grad...rinting-class/


Below is a photo from the class' 3D printed city they're planning:

----------


## SarahA

I am so excited about this piece of news, personally! My fiance graduated from West G and had this teacher, Mr P, in the 6th grade. By all accounts (well, my fiance and his siblings), Mr P is a fantastic teacher. Sounds like the right educator to be leading the charge in bringing 3D printing education to Chesterland. 3D printing in small-ish Ohio schools is such great news for STEM education.

----------


## tommcana

Keep it up best luck.

----------

